# Stage 3 6Speed Allroad Partout



## maxoboler (Oct 2, 2021)

Located in Buffalo NY, Can ship at buyers expense
Dm me on ig @maxoboler or text 917-562-2272 for pictures or parts requests








Manual Stage 3 Allroad Partout. ALL PARTS FROM THE CAR ARE AVAILABLE
Green Metallic Body Panels, Black/Grey Interior. If part isn't listed message me for availability/pricing
Various Performance Parts 
AutoSpeed FMIC with all piping clamps and mounts, perfect fitment -$700
Allroad Metal TBB with Tb, Upgraded Map and Bipipes -$300
Intake Duct-$20
Y Pipe-$50
Coolant Res-$10
OCT Tuning Cluster with digital boost gauge w Allroad Rings 155k-$400
OEM Allroad Headlights Mint lenses with all bulbs and ballasts, freshly cut and polished -$400
BEL Motor with Harness No Turbos $1000
Allroad 01E (Shifts Perfect) with linkages $900
Manual Swap (Pedal Assembly, Master, Slave)
Seats OBO
Doorcards OBO 
Brake Calipers/Rotors
Fully Functioning OEM Air Suspension
Taillights 
6MT Rear Diff
6MTDriveshaft
6MT Axles 
Core Support
Radiator
ABS Module


----------



## Kim KurbRashian (Nov 25, 2013)

Very cool car! I was always partial to that color. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## joenguyen (Oct 12, 2012)

Shipping cost to south dakota?


----------



## joenguyen (Oct 12, 2012)

And how many miles on the bel motor?


----------

